# Heatherette for WOC



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 10, 2008)

Did you guys see the pictures from the Heatherette collection?  I knew I wanted very little from this collection and after seeing the pictures, I want even less.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't really see what's so great about this collection and why some think it's better then Fafi, wish I am not that in love with either.  As Women of Color, what do you think of the collection and what do you think you will purchase?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 10, 2008)

I think the collection is ok.  I think I'll like Fafi more, though.  I think the entire Heatherette collection will be WOC friendly.  They have some beautiful lip colors and the eyeshadow trios look very wearable.  The beauty powders, one of which came out with Diana Ross' icon collection, look fine and so do the duo pencils.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't think it's as friendly as fafi especially if your a darker skinned WOC.
I'm a NW43/45 & I'm not getting as much if anything from this collection compared to Fafi.
Possibly the duo pencils but will have to see instore, maybe I'll change my view once I see it in person and test things.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 10, 2008)

i have to admit i don't think it'll be better than FAFI but i think it should be okay. I agree with aziza i think most of the collection if not all is WOC friendly. I'm NW45 and I actually think only one of those colors would be bad on me. the rest i am willing to try before i knock it off as a poor collection.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2008)

i haven't seen the collection yet but knowing Heatherette style it's gonna be really colorful and that may or maynot be W/MoC friendly! i still luv heatherette anyway


----------



## aziajs (Feb 10, 2008)

I think the bold colors are what make the collection woc friendly.  I think, unfortunately, as we have discussed before a lot of woc tend to shy away from bolder colors so they freak out when collections like this come out.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 10, 2008)

I looked at the swatch thread...I don't think the colors would be too hard to make work on a WOC.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 10, 2008)

Although I'm not quite wild about this Heatherette collection, I'm liking it much more than Fafi -- which I don't care for at all.  I am most interested in the pigments.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 10, 2008)

I think this collection will rock x10 more than Fafi.  Fafi is a cute concept, but I've just seen more things from this collection that have caught my fancy.  For instance the pro items that most of us wouldn't be able to get otherwise.  I can understand that it might come out as underwhelming because of some repromotes, but other than that, it looks like Heatherette is more my style than Fafi.
I like how wearable Heatherette looks as opposed to the over the top bright colors in Fafi.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 10, 2008)

^ I agree with you.
I like the brights of Heatherette and I can't wait to see how Heatherette's Melrose Mood compares to Diana's Miss Ross lipstick.
Plus, the lippies look like they are layerable which helps if you want to shy away from bolds.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't really like Heatherette as a brand as I associate it with Paris Hilton (who I would be loathe to endorse in any way). I find their designs tacky and garish. On the other hand I have nothing against MAC and think that some of the colours in this collection look amazing! I'm interested in some of the lip glasses, the shadow trio with the blue colour, those double ended pencils and maybe the beauty powder. The packaging is super tacky but in a good way.  I can't wait to see some swatches on darker skin tones. I'm counting on you ladies in the States to keep us all posted!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 10, 2008)

The collection looks like it will work with my skin tone and others of my color. I especially like the eyeshadows.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 11, 2008)

Please, please don't overlook this collection!  I signed a contract saying that I can't give out any information on this collection yet, BUT I've seen it and played with it and I liked it 10x MORE than Fafi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already created a tutorial and a few post on my blog about it (haven't released them yet though, clearly), and the day that I'm aloud to give y'all the scoop, I will!!! I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 11, 2008)

so far all im diggin are the eye trios and 1 or two lippies (aint it aint the coral/pinky ones either) the look like i'd be the star of a "got milk" ad or something lol


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 11, 2008)

Ladies don't sleep on this collection - I had a training last week and got to play with it... I don't have any of the items in my possession just yet but when I do......


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it looks perfect!! I love bold colors!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it will work for us. I already have my eye on an E/S trio.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 11, 2008)

I see a lot of things that will make me look crazy and/or just don't like.  I don't do pink around my eyes, I have no need for the duo pencils or whatever the new pencils are. I don't use the beauty powder I have and see no reason to purchase another one.  I like pink, just as much as the next person but, I know what works for me and what does not.  I have been putting makeup on this face for almost twenty years and this collection is just not for me.  I always love hearing your opinions!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 11, 2008)

I am way more excited about this than Fafi, the eye trios have caught my eye already.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 11, 2008)

I am not too crazy about the lipsticks or glasses, but the eye trio 1, beauty powders and eye pencils are right up my alley!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 11, 2008)

This Colection is crazy cool i think it would be better then fafi i love the clolrs in the quad and all the lips are pretty.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Please, please don't overlook this collection!  I signed a contract saying that I can't give out any information on this collection yet, BUT I've seen it and played with it and I liked it 10x MORE than Fafi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've already created a tutorial and a few post on my blog about it (haven't released them yet though, clearly), and the day that I'm aloud to give y'all the scoop, I will!!! I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
My blog sista has saved the day. I was seriously just swooning over the pink packaging of Heatherette but thanks Erin for givin' us some hope. Now I can't wait!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm hoping that Heatherette will be more exciting than Fafi. Fafi is cute and I really liked the Paint Pots more than anything. I like collections where everything looks great (ie., blush, lipsticks, eyeshadows, etc). They should just bring back Barbie with some new colors and add Skipper, Ken, etc. However, they need to slow down with all these collections. I'm sort of on overload right now.  I just bought stuff from N Collection and The Originals and now Fafi. Doesn't MAC know that the economy is "bad."


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it looks woc friendly. I have my eyes on the trio with the pink in it.The lip shades look bright and beautiful and I love beauty powders. I can't wait to see what the pencils will look like and if they will  last on my oily lids.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL you are a trip!  Girl Scandalous Beauty had to post about something big about this collection. But no more spoilers from me, I won't be getting sued up in here! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_My blog sista has saved the day. I was seriously just swooning over the pink packaging of Heatherette but thanks Erin for givin' us some hope. Now I can't wait!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## priss (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Please, please don't overlook this collection!  I signed a contract saying that I can't give out any information on this collection yet, BUT I've seen it and played with it and I liked it 10x MORE than Fafi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already created a tutorial and a few post on my blog about it (haven't released them yet though, clearly), and the day that I'm aloud to give y'all the scoop, I will!!! I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
i 100% agree.  im not sure why Woc's shy away from intense colors when the truth of the matter is that it takes our dark skin to rock those shades.

i think the colors are going to look great on us.  in the same way we-(woc) rocked c-shock collection eyeshadows,   these will be shades we can layer over paints, pots, shade sticks, ccb's and kick up the intensity 10x.

im all about the intense eye.

for most areas of life in general darker/ethnic skin means youll be slighted for some ignorant reason or another. 

 isnt it great to know makeup is the one area where any type of ethnicity is a plus?  i cant tell you guys how many times wondergrass, passionate, big-t, or mi'lady e/s got my lids noticed and down right gawked at by non woc.

so yippee to heatherette and the intense colors in the collection.   i like n collection and bought a few things, but im glad to see all that latte- beigeiness go away!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 17, 2008)

Im excited for this collection!!! im especially excited for the lippies since I've had a l/s obsession lately.. but I wanted to get u guys opinion on the smooth harmony beauty powder since I didn't have a chance to get it with Diana Ross but I'm def interested in it...so do any of you recommend it??


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Please, please don't overlook this collection!  I signed a contract saying that I can't give out any information on this collection yet, BUT I've seen it and played with it and I liked it 10x MORE than Fafi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already created a tutorial and a few post on my blog about it (haven't released them yet though, clearly), and the day that I'm aloud to give y'all the scoop, I will!!! I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
OO I can't wait to see your stuff choclatema! This collection to me will be way better than Fafi. The packaging alone sold me 
The texture of the lipsticks are great. I currently own fleshpot and it is my favorite lipstick of all time. WOC Please don't sleep on this collection. I was o  so excited about Fafi and I have to say I was disappointed with the lipsticks and color-payoff of the eyeshawdows.
I want one of everything from the Heatherette collection 
I can't wait til the 27th of March


----------



## priss (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_Im excited for this collection!!! im especially excited for the lippies since I've had a l/s obsession lately.. but I wanted to get u guys opinion on the smooth harmony beauty powder since I didn't have a chance to get it with Diana Ross but I'm def interested in it...so do any of you recommend it??_

 

smooth harmony was the bomb.  the icon's beauty powders tend to be universally flattering.  i think the reason is because the beauty icons are older women so mac uses a little less sparkle/shimmer in these than the typical beauty powders.  for that reason they look great on all skin types- oily, acne scarred, large pores, etc  all tend not to be emphasized by the beauty powders designed for the icons. in fact the beauty powders created for the icons looks more like the highlight powders (think hullaballoo from balloonacy- once you use the shimmery top off the product underneath was satin like)

smooth harmony is the only beauty powder ive ever used to the pan.  and i cant wait to see it again. 

if only we can get mac to bring back all pink brushes for heatherette like diana ross had- i really consider going on a mac diet.


----------



## priss (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_OO I can't wait to see your stuff choclatema! This collection to me will be way better than Fafi. The packaging alone sold me 
The texture of the lipsticks are great. I currently own fleshpot and it is my favorite lipstick of all time. WOC Please don't sleep on this collection. I was o  so excited about Fafi and I have to say I was disappointed with the lipsticks and color-payoff of the eyeshawdows.
I want one of everything from the Heatherette collection 
I can't wait til the 27th of March_

 
slvrlips,

i agree with you on a lot of points.  i made a list of all the fafi things i wanted based on the pics we had here on specktra. my list was pretty much one of everything.  and usually that exactly what i buy- one of everything in the launch except the nailpolishes. when i got to my counter i left with nothing.  im going to spend a few days deciding what products i really want

for me, the initial attraction was the packaging.  as an artist, im easily sucked in by things that  are visually stimulating.  but, once i really assessed the products i realized the eyeshadows were things i had close dupes of already.  i did like the lip products but im sure if i put my mind to it i can recreate those with other things i already have as well.

the paint pots were nice, especially nice vice the purple one since there isnt currently a paint pot that looks like it.

the surprising thing for me is that i had the exact same response to barbie- which was last year's valentines collection.  all sucked in by the packaging but few things i just had to have.

some time ago i posted about not letting myself get all worked up over this launch because of the barbie let down.  i wasnt as excited this time around, but i did get a little worked up once i saw the ebay leaks and general frenzy.  plus i have a few fafi items from her collabo with adidas.

i also let the fact that those dolls look like me and all my friends get to me.  how many times have you all seen dolls with gams, booties, boobs, and tiny waists?

the fafinette dolls were shaped like every black chick in urban america.  in some parts of the country they may be the exception.  but in dallas shapes like that come a dime a dozen. 

hell my friends and i are still wondering how the media and general public consider jennifer lopez's ass big.  her whole butt is about half of my left booty cheek. lol

*butt*, thats another topic for another thread.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanx for the beauty powder review, your making me want to buy TWO, the only thing I'm not sure about is the lipglasses but I'm staying open minded until I see swatches etc.


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_i 100% agree. im not sure why Woc's shy away from intense colors when the truth of the matter is that it takes our dark skin to rock those shades.

i think the colors are going to look great on us. in the same way we-(woc) rocked c-shock collection eyeshadows, these will be shades we can layer over paints, pots, shade sticks, ccb's and kick up the intensity 10x.

im all about the intense eye.

for most areas of life in general darker/ethnic skin means youll be slighted for some ignorant reason or another. 

isnt it great to know makeup is the one area where any type of ethnicity is a plus? i cant tell you guys how many times wondergrass, passionate, big-t, or mi'lady e/s got my lids noticed and down right gawked at by non woc.

so yippee to heatherette and the intense colors in the collection. i like n collection and bought a few things, but im glad to see all that latte- beigeiness go away!_

 
Well said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I love all of you on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I think it does look woc friendly, I'm just a little hesistant on trying the bright pink lipsticks. 

I cant wait to have a little play with those colours, Im so excited!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 20, 2008)

im looking forward to the heatherette collection. the trio's are what i really want to get as well as one of the lipsticks and lip glasses that looks like it'll go well with medium tan skin. im not TOO fond of the packaging though but the product is what's important. i felt a little let down by the fafi collection but i am considering getting 3 of the paint pots. Cash Flow, Rollickin' and Nice Vice.


----------



## mjalomo (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the packaging for Heatherette, but I just cant seem to make pink work on my skin.  I love bright colors and agree with you that the color payoff for Fafi was what I'd expect from a dollar store shadow (the shades were so gorgeous though I bought quad 2), but I will probably have to skip this collection.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I'm hoping that Heatherette will be more exciting than Fafi. Fafi is cute and I really liked the Paint Pots more than anything. I like collections where everything looks great (ie., blush, lipsticks, eyeshadows, etc). They should just bring back Barbie with some new colors and add Skipper, Ken, etc. However, they need to slow down with all these collections. I'm sort of on overload right now. I just bought stuff from N Collection and The Originals and now Fafi. Doesn't MAC know that the economy is "bad."_

 
I saw some of the Heatherette items a few months ago & have been anxiously waiting; they were not in this cute packaging yet.....now I want them even more.  I am disappointed that one of the e/s is Cloudburst, not only because I already have it (still NIB) but because I thought it had turquoise shimmer/reflects.  I'm also not happy about the coral l/sk having green gold iridescence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.

I too mentioned bringing back Barbie to a MAC employee, and I had the same suggestion, that they could use different colors (hopefully things w/less shimmer), I LOVED that collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_ I currently own fleshpot and it is my favorite lipstick of all time._

 
Does this lipstick have shimmer or iridescence?  Can you post pictures/swatches of it?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_smooth harmony was the bomb. the icon's beauty powders tend to be universally flattering. 
Can you post pictures/swatches of it?

if only we can get mac to bring back all pink brushes for heatherette like diana ross had- i really consider going on a mac diet._

 
I would love these!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I  I'm also not happy about the coral l/sk having green gold iridescence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


._

 
Man, that's the part that I'm looking most forward too!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 22, 2008)

I am so very excited for the Pastel pink Lipstick.I am a fan of nude pinks and baby milky pinks. I  wear out my snob,real doll and scanty lipstick a lil too much and I dont want to run out since two of those are LE and Discontinued.I'm excited that it's an AC beacause that means it'll def show up on my two toned lips unlike utter pervette,and fun fun lipstick which I have to put over sheer hot pink plushglass to come out the color it's supposed to. I love trio's and quads so I'm def getting both along with both the beauty powders.This is the collection i've been waiting for.
I'm curious about fleshpot lipstick. I read some reviews on it on MUA and it got some bad ones so I really want to see some swatches of it.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 23, 2008)

So someone posted swatches of the collection in the swatches section of the board. go check it out!! 

it changed my mind kind of to what i wanted from the collection. im considering only getting one of the trios since the other contains light pink and i just can't pull off light pink on my skin tone for some reason. So only one of the trios. I love the colors of the duo pencils so i might get them all. lolll!! I also liked the nude shaded lipstick and matching lipglass (which i dont remember the names of) that goes with it. Im going to wait though and decide when i go in and swatch the colors on myself.


----------



## ncimfabulous (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the heatherette collection way more than what i've seen of the fafi collection. It just seems so unwearable to me even for going out i dont know if the "fun & sexy" lipstick could ever work on woc unless you walking down a runway or doing a photoshoot.


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so excited/pleased that I am not the only woman of color that is excited about the Heatherette Collection. I didnt get one thing from FAFI because I knew the colors werent very wearable. I mean, it would have been a waste of money for me to get like one quad and use only one or two eyeshadows from it. After looking at the Heatherette swatches, I am so excited that they have some rempromotes that I didnt get a chance to see and colors that look very wearable. I'm into the #2 quad with the pink eyeshadow in it, but I will definately check out the other quad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want at least one of everything! So I hope it lives up to my expectation!!


----------



## damsel (Mar 3, 2008)

i am very excited for this collection, as i got nothing from fafi. i tried the fafi collection on 2x but with no avail. the colors were just too frosty, bright, iridescent & glittery. the 2nd time i brought my boyfriend and he agreed that the colors were not flattering.

i really want to get the 2 eyeshadow trios from heatherette. all the colors are totally wearable. i'm also interested in the peach lipglass (sock hop) and maybe one of the beauty powders. everything else i have to test-out to decide.


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 8, 2008)

I think the 2 trio is going to be hot and I agree that the peach l/s and lipglass are going to work on us. 

It is just in time for spring.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 8, 2008)

After much debating, I don't think I am going to get much from this collection. 

It looks fun and sexy but lets be honest here, most of us probably have dupes of some of the things in this collection. Right? Or at least we can find one in the perm collection. 

There are probably a few things that stand out such as the coral and pastel pink l/g and l/s but thats about it really. And as far as pigments go, I have a dupe of stars and rockets from Milani and an exact dupe of Pink Pearl from B.E. So I know I won't be needing Pink Pearl. And I don't have any interest in the glitters as I have the ones from the Holiday collection and then some which I hardly ever use.

The trios look bland. :\ And there are much better colors in the perm collection.

The dual edge pencils seem interesting. Especially the black/turquoise one. But $16.50? hmmmm idk.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 11, 2008)

do any of yous think the heatherette lipstick with fit someone of warmer skin tones like someone who is nc40-55 etc???
I seen these swatches on this girl lips and she has olive skin tone and “Fleshspot” and “melrose” look too "cool tone" on her..
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-heatherette-mac-mar-08-a-87916/ so I’m wondering what do you think??


----------



## shellyshells (Mar 14, 2008)

I got to skin test this collection in person today........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The trios are <3....The lippies are <3 <3...The beauty powders are also <3 <3 <3 

I just can't decide between Smooth Harmony/Alpha Girl or Eversun/Joyous

And I don't usually care for the nail colors but I'm tempted!


----------



## polobear45 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well just my two cents ,I am NC-43 and I use smooth harmony beauty powder as a touch up or regular powder . I love it and cannot wait for it to come out again with this collection .


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyshells* 

 
_I got to skin test this collection in person today........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The trios are <3....The lippies are <3 <3...The beauty powders are also <3 <3 <3 

I just can't decide between Smooth Harmony/Alpha Girl or Eversun/Joyous

And I don't usually care for the nail colors but I'm tempted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so flesh pot and melrose...look like they can work for ladies that have some type of warm/yellow/golden/olive skin tone???...because it looked weird on the olive girl that swatched it on her lips...like it was tooooooooooooooooo cool for even her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted all the lippies and lipglosses until I seen the products on her.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_After much debating, I don't think I am going to get much from this collection. 

It looks fun and sexy but lets be honest here, most of us probably have dupes of some of the things in this collection. Right? Or at least we can find one in the perm collection. 

There are probably a few things that stand out such as the coral and pastel pink l/g and l/s but thats about it really. And as far as pigments go, I have a dupe of stars and rockets from Milani and an exact dupe of Pink Pearl from B.E. So I know I won't be needing Pink Pearl. And I don't have any interest in the glitters as I have the ones from the Holiday collection and then some which I hardly ever use.

The trios look bland. :\ And there are much better colors in the perm collection.

The dual edge pencils seem interesting. Especially the black/turquoise one. But $16.50? hmmmm idk._

 
I must have been drunk when I said this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j/k. Well after seeing it, drooling over it, and swatching it, I am IN LOVE.


----------



## kaneda (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Ladies don't sleep on this collection - I had a training last week and got to play with it... I don't have any of the items in my possession just yet but when I do...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats good enough for me!!  I bought the fafi eyes 2 because of you and love it, so if you say don't sleep on it, then I won't sleep on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







However, I'm not excited about this collection yet though, and I'm really NOT liking the packaging.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 16, 2008)

*UPDATE
*
Okay...so I did the videos about the collection...and I think I am a hypocrite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried on all of the lips...most of them are kinda scary on me!!  I am NOT a fan of using colors in moderation, dabbing a bit here and there, slightly using it, mixing, etc. I had to do that with most of the colors. When I put a color on, I want to be able to use it full coverage or sheer coverage, having options!!  I think I am going to re-do the videos because I look disgusted when I try on a bunch of them.  Whatever the case, the video will be live on Wednesday. Still LOVE the collection and the concept, but I think I do like Fafi more, as far as versatility.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Please, please don't overlook this collection!  I signed a contract saying that I can't give out any information on this collection yet, BUT I've seen it and played with it and I liked it 10x MORE than Fafi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already created a tutorial and a few post on my blog about it (haven't released them yet though, clearly), and the day that I'm aloud to give y'all the scoop, I will!!! I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2008)

i knew the lip product wouldnt look right w/ out tweeking here and there (like i'm now doing w/ my 3n lipstick) 


I mentioned it to two other beauty bloggers on their site and no answer and that was a couple of weeks ago

as soon as i seen the swatches on that olive skin chick w/ the colors on her lips I was like "nopes!!"..it looks "yikes"!!


----------



## shellyshells (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so flesh pot and melrose...look like they can work for ladies that have some type of warm/yellow/golden/olive skin tone???...because it looked weird on the olive girl that swatched it on her lips...like it was tooooooooooooooooo cool for even her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted all the lippies and lipglosses until I seen the products on her._

 
hmmm I liked Fleshpot more than Melrose Mood.... all the lipglasses look great on my NC40ish skin though


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyshells* 

 
_hmmm I liked Fleshpot more than Melrose Mood.... all the lipglasses look great on my NC40ish skin though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well I think thats all I want ...I think the l/s wont look good because its too "cool tone".


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_iwell I think thats all I want ...I think the l/s wont look good because its too "cool tone"._

 

this is how 3n l/s looks on me ...which remind me of how melrose would look :/






i think the l/g would go for any complexion my fav l/g is 1n which looks like bonus beats??


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 17, 2008)

Girl your skin is BANGIN!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup looks pretty too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_this is how 3n l/s looks on me ...which remind me of how melrose would look :/






i think the l/g would go for any complexion my fav l/g is 1n which looks like bonus beats??_


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Girl your skin is BANGIN!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup looks pretty too!_

 
thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!...that means alot coming from you


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 17, 2008)

Dominichulinda I happen to like how 3n looks on you. Although I think MelroseMood will look more bubblegum pink and less nude pink if you get what I mean.I think Melrose Mood will kind of look like snob lipstick by Mac which I love


----------



## Danapotter (Mar 17, 2008)

I love the Heatherette collection. I have very pigmented lips and these lipglasses knocked my socks off!

I bought Bonus Beat and Sock Hop, but hopefully in a week I can buy the other two at this seminar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even the beauty powders, when used properly are WOC friendly! This collection is amazing for us!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Dominichulinda I happen to like how 3n looks on you. Although I think MelroseMood will look more bubblegum pink and less nude pink if you get what I mean.I think Melrose Mood will kind of look like snob lipstick by Mac which I love_

 

thanks for the info mama <333333

because I really wanted all the lippies from this collection...but all will tell when the big day comes!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_I love the Heatherette collection. I have very pigmented lips and these lipglasses knocked my socks off!

I bought Bonus Beat and Sock Hop, but hopefully in a week I can buy the other two at this seminar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even the beauty powders, when used properly are WOC friendly! This collection is amazing for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah I think L/G  will go well..with alot of skin tones...what did you think about the lipsticks??


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 17, 2008)

You look FABULOUS!  I love that lip on you!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_this is how 3n l/s looks on me ...which remind me of how melrose would look :/




_


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_You look FABULOUS! I love that lip on you!_

 

thank you so much!!!! <3333


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Dominichulinda I happen to like how 3n looks on you._

 
I wanted to say the same thing. Perfectly applied, too!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I wanted to say the same thing. Perfectly applied, too!_

 
thank you so much!! <3333333

I hope the melrose and fleshtone works out for us WOC.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 17, 2008)

I am not into Heatherette, as much. I went to the pro store today and swatched the beauty powders and I don't think it is for african american women with deeper skintones. The eyeshadows are hot. I like lollipop loving and the hot fuschia lipstick and love all the lipglasses. Well I sound like a hypocrite. I guess I really wanted to like the beauty powders but we will see. Never know, I will go on Thursday with no blush on.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 18, 2008)

i have an appt for them to apply makeup for me and my sis. i'll let you guys know and post pics


----------



## aziajs (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_this is how 3n l/s looks on me ...which remind me of how melrose would look :/






i think the l/g would go for any complexion my fav l/g is 1n which looks like bonus beats??_

 
Hmmmm...I saw Melrose Mood today and I don't think it will look like 3N on you.  It's a lighter, pastier pink.  It's also pretty opaque.  I think 3N looks amazing on you.  It has a translucence to it on your lips.  It's like Underage lipglass but better.

By the way, what is on your eyes?

As for everything else.  I looooved Sock Hop, Hollywood Nights, Lollipop Loving, and Style Minx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I am not into Heatherette, as much. I went to the pro store today and swatched the beauty powders and I don't think it is for african american women with deeper skintones. The eyeshadows are hot. I like lollipop loving and the hot fuschia lipstick and love all the lipglasses. Well I sound like a hypocrite. I guess I really wanted to like the beauty powders but we will see. Never know, I will go on Thursday with no blush on._

 
I find that interesting, isn't Smooth Harmony a repromote from the Dianna Ross collection?


----------



## dazzle (Mar 18, 2008)

I am absolutely loving sock hop over lollipop nights, i will suit my nc50 skin.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so excited it's up online!  OMG I kept clicking the Hollywood Nights face chart trying to get it to show up (it kept redirecting to the main page) but it finally popped up...I'm so determined to wear this lipstick for reallll haha.  I've been in love with it since the first time I saw it.  Besides that I know I want the Eye Trio 1 for sure...the She's Bad Lashes...and I'm debating lipglosses as usual lol.  

But yeah, I think pinks like Melrose Mood look sexy on us WOC, it's all about how you apply it.  I have a Hollister Lipgloss just like that...it's tricky to first get...but I own it when I put it on!


----------



## crystrill (Mar 18, 2008)

I just got all 4 lipglasses, Hollywood Nights & Sockhop l/g, and both trio's.

I was going back and forth with the beauty powders. Those I think I will have to see in person first on me.

I noticed a lot of you didn't like Fafi. I LOVED Fafi! Strawbaby is my new favorite lipstick. I went to order back ups of it but it was sold out by the time I made my mind up to do it. And the blushes were wonderful! I'm an NC55. I got some other crap from Fafi as well. But those were my favs.

I'm just praying what I got from Heatherette looks good on me.

I didn't think Melrose or Flesh would look good on me. My lips are pinkish in the middle, but more brown around the edges, and my top lips. So nude colors never looks good on me. Because my lips aren't even "nude" colors.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 18, 2008)

I had a chance to preview Heatherette last night and I will be purchasing:
Fleshpot, Hollywood Nights, Lollipop and Melrose Mood lipsticks
Bonus Beat, Sock Hop, Starlet Kiss and Style Minx lipglasses
Black Funk/Pop Blue, Fab Orchid/Dash Lily, Phone Me/Text Me and Night Hawk/Front Row dual edge eye pencils. 

I'm a NW40-45. I'll post pix this weekend.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I find that interesting, isn't Smooth Harmony a repromote from the Dianna Ross collection?_

 
Yes it is.. I like to use it as a highlighter or all over powder.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I'm so excited it's up online!  OMG I kept clicking the Hollywood Nights face chart trying to get it to show up (it kept redirecting to the main page) but it finally popped up...I'm so determined to wear this lipstick for reallll haha.  I've been in love with it since the first time I saw it.  Besides that I know I want the Eye Trio 1 for sure...the She's Bad Lashes...and I'm debating lipglosses as usual lol.  

But yeah, I think pinks like Melrose Mood look sexy on us WOC, it's all about how you apply it.  I have a Hollister Lipgloss just like that...it's tricky to first get...but I own it when I put it on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Talking about face charts, I'm totally saving Fleshpot for 4th of July!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_Yes it is.. I like to use it as a highlighter or all over powder._

 
Yeah I was under the impression that this was the ideal highlighter for WOC. I know I want that first trio, and Smooth Harmony, oh and pink pearl pigment. I hardly wear lashes but I think I want the she's bad ones! haha!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 18, 2008)

I just did a Live chat and got some great input on a lot of heatherette stuff. She helps me create a smokey look with nude lips and we also talk about melrose mood and how it would look with my skin tone NC43-44. I posted it on the Mac Live Chat part of the board but sorry I dont know how to link it through here.Please check it out I think it would give you guys some great idea's.Thank you


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Hmmmm...I saw Melrose Mood today and I don't think it will look like 3N on you. It's a lighter, pastier pink. It's also pretty opaque. I think 3N looks amazing on you. It has a translucence to it on your lips. It's like Underage lipglass but better.

By the way, what is on your eyes?

As for everything else. I looooved Sock Hop, Hollywood Nights, Lollipop Loving, and Style Minx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

thank you so much!!!

I think I will get the ones you love, because I think those are pretty neat!!!

shroom, steamy and thats all I remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <333


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 19, 2008)

So I got a chance to get a peek at the heatherette stuff before tomm. I was originally going to get fleshpot but it's too pastelly pinkish-beige for my skin tone. Bonus Beat was too beige for my skin tone as well. It just looked strange. haha!! I instead opted for Lollipop Loving which is actually a nice sheer shimmery pink but you can build the color up. Sock Hop really went well and give it a nice orangey corally tone. Nice for spring lips as well as summer!! I didn't really go for melrose mood because with my skin it just wouldn't suit me and Hollywood Nights was way too bright for me. 
I didn't get smooth harmony bp because it pretty much blended in with my skin tone and acted like a setting powder according to my ma so i passed but alpha girl worked well on me. It's very light and if you build it up just enough it gives you a nice light flushed look. LOVED IT!!
I didn't try either of the trio's but i opted for trio one just because pinks just don't look good on me. 
Loved the dual eye pencils and the colors so just went for it with those and the pigments.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm getting ready to to macy's now cos they have out already.  Will do swatches later!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_this is how 3n l/s looks on me ...which remind me of how melrose would look :/







i think the l/g would go for any complexion my fav l/g is 1n which looks like bonus beats??_

 
It looks fab but I'm confused ..what are you referring to as 1n and 3n??


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_It looks fab but I'm confused ..what are you referring to as 1n and 3n??_

 

the n collection came out in jan 2008 ...with these limited edition products


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 20, 2008)

Now that it is the 20th, I am finally allowed to give out the scoop on Heatherette!!!  I am wearing Hollywood Nights and Style Minx in the very beginning of The Lipgloss Guide, if you want to see it!!!! Swatches will be up on themacfetish.com in an hour or so.  HTH!

EDIT: Here's my Youtube Video Review of the Heatherette Lips... Some were good, and some were, umm, not so good.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 20, 2008)

I love your videos! I almost felt special, too. The 1st MUA I met didn't tell me to buy Oh Baby or Chestnut----but every one after her did.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 20, 2008)

so far i got both sets of lashes, Sock Hop, Hollywood Nights and Trio 2. So far im really liking sock hop, gives me a nude-esque looking lip. this was all i was able to get so far cuz the Pro Store here in NY had ran out of stuff since it was out for bout 6 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i plan on getting Style Minx and Starlet kiss. i'll try n get some swatches up soon

NC50 for reference


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Mar 20, 2008)

Hollywood Nights is a beautiful color. I just don't see myself wearing it out all the time since it is a bit loud. We're gonna see though....headed to MAC to do some swatches. I'll have some up on my blog later toooo.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_the n collection came out in jan 2008 ...with these limited edition products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhhh thanks! I was sat baffled trying to work it out!!


----------



## crystrill (Mar 20, 2008)

I did some swatches, I'm NC55.

Im in a rush, got hwmk and class, will post better ones later.

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-heather...6/#post1061122


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_Hollywood Nights is a beautiful color. I just don't see myself wearing it out all the time since it is a bit loud. We're gonna see though....headed to MAC to do some swatches. I'll have some up on my blog later toooo._

 
I tried that combo won today and it was so pretty, I'm just not sure if I can rock it, but I still bought it. Funny thing happened the BP and lashes rung up wrong, how about a $10 BP and $10 lashes! go me.

Not to worry I called the counter 30 minutes later and told them to check the products.


----------



## quizshow (Mar 20, 2008)

I tried all the l/s and l/g and ended up with only style minx. Everything else looked pretty ridiculous on me. Didn't try the e/s or bp. But I think I'll also grab the darker bp as well.


----------



## damsel (Mar 20, 2008)

i ended up getting only trio 1 (with the green e/s) and sock hop.

i tried trio 2 but it looked soooo blah. the shadows appeared flat and lifeless.

i tried hollywood nights, it was really bright. all the customers kept on complimenting me on how nice i looked with it on but idk... i may get it later. it was fairly similar to girl about town.

lollypop loving showed up as shimmer on my lips. not cool. there was no color payoff at all.

the beauty powders were ashy... smooth harmony as very similar in color to my skin.

the pigments were ok. not worth $20 however.

i didn't really look at anything else. i knew the other lippies would not go well with my skintone and i have no interest in shiny lashes or glitter.


----------



## janelovesyou (Mar 20, 2008)

I did some swatches in the swatch thread, go check them out and tell me if I look crazy. Lollipop loving looks so good on the other WOC (well everyone for that matter) but it just looks plain on me.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 21, 2008)

I ended up getting:


Style Minx l/g 
Both sets of lashes 
Trio 2 
Fab Orchid/Dash Lily & Nighthawk/Front Row pencils 
Those were the only things I thought from the beginning that I'd buy.  Actually, I considered Smooth Harmony before I actually got a chance to check it out in person.  I'm just not much of a beauty powder or blush kind of person (I only own one blush!).

Now I'm ready for some NEW pigments!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, hey, I meant to add that while I was at my counter today my MA invited me to a MAC Technique Event in a couple of weeks!  I'm so excited to take part in this!  Has anyone else done one?


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm NW45 and hauled Lollipop Loving and Sock Hop. They look great together but honestly....ain't nothin' special. I just had to get SOMETHING because the packaging is tooo cute. The trios are cute too but they seem to be dupe-able (is that a word?) so I didn't get those. The pigments....... Ohhh, lovely. But I'm not shellin' out the $20 for each one either, damsel.

Don't wear beauty powders and I'm anti-glittery stuffs so I passed on those too. Heatherette is still a pretty collection....just didn't WOW me this time. I would post swatches but for some reason I always do it wrong on Specktra and always end up gettin' in trouble. Ha. But I did do some swatches and a review on my blog. 

MACHostage---the technique classes are FUUUUN! It's like a party for me. I've been to three in Orlando, Tampa and Los Angeles. You will definitely learn a lot and have fun.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 21, 2008)

I went out today and I ended up buying hollywood nights and style minx. I love them to death I mean I think they are hot! together and alone I used a auburn lip pencil from NYX and it looked fab I can't wait to wear these out.

NC45 for reference.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andicandi3x12* 

 
_I went out today and I ended up buying hollywood nights and style minx. I love them to death I mean I think they are hot! together and alone I used a auburn lip pencil from NYX and it looked fab I can't wait to wear these out.

NC45 for reference._

 
I love it as well I'm thinking of getting a style minx backup, that color is so bright and pigmented.


----------



## lilhenna (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette for WOC (L/S)*

Reference: NC42

I adore Lollipop Loving.

Tried Fleshpot, and God help me, I looked horrid, even the MA said so. :/

The other L/S colors didn't appeal to me in general.

Cheers,


----------

